
Loon’s Balloons Will Fly Over Kenya in First Commercial Telecom Tryout - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/telecom/wireless/loons-balloons-will-fly-over-kenya-in-first-commercial-telecom-tryout
======
zamadatix
" To realize this goal in Kenya, Loon has already begun constructing ground
stations in Nairobi and Nakuru."

Well of all of the "Loon coming to <country> first!" announcements of the last
5 years I think this is the first time they've actually started to work on
really doing it.

